# THRASHER2 "Urban Camo" SNIPER PC



## THRASHER2 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Project Spec's*

•	CPU – Intel i7-960 LGA 1366
•	Video Cards – Zotac GTX 570 & EVGA GTX 570
•	Motherboard – Gigabyte G1-KILLER Guerrilla
•	Power Supply - CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 1000watt PSU
•	Case – CoolerMaster Sniper with Custom URBAN CAMMO Paint job done by the Guys at MNPCTECH
•	Coolant Reservoir – EK-BAY Spin Dual Bay
•	Coolant – PrimoChill Clear coolant
•	Coolant Hose – PrimoChill White PrimoFlex Pro LRT
•	CPU water Block – Swiftech Apogee™ HD - White Top
•	GPU Water Block – Swiftech MCW82 Universal GPU Block – White Top
•	Water Pump – Swiftech MCP35X With White Top
•	SLI / Crossfire Bridge - White
•	Radiator – Swiftech MCR220
•	Hard Drives – Kingston 128gb SSD and Western Digital 150gb Raptor
•	Fan Grills - Mnpctech 120mm  "Sniper" Grills
•	Lighting - LED flexible strip – Color white
•	DVD Writer – LG GH22NS70 DVD-Rewriter
•	FANS – Bitfenix Spectre 120mm Fans


Sweeeet New Products from Swiftech
http://www.swiftech.com/index.aspx

MotherBoards.org Video on the Swiftech Products
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLAW82-khg


*Here is the List of Great sponsors for this MoD:*
Motherboards.org
Thermaltake.com
CoolerMaster.com
mnpctech.com
Kingston
Gigabyte
Swiftech
Zotac


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are some more pic's


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Some sweeet Pic's


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Swiftech Products here
http://www.swiftech.com/index.aspx

Product Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLAW82-khg

Sweeeet New Products from Swiftech 

•	CPU water Block – Swiftech Apogee™ HD - White Top
•	GPU Water Block – Swiftech MCW82 Universal GPU Block – White Top
•	Water Pump – Swiftech MCP35X With White Top
•	SLI / Crossfire Bridge - White


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some more sweet pic's


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 8, 2011)

New swiftech SLI/Crossfire White Bridge


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks sick man.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 8, 2011)

wait for woodland marpat camo
it must be cool...


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here are some pic's of the Swiftech MCP35X with the new white top


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 9, 2011)

G.Skill Sniper Triple Channel Memory


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 9, 2011)

More sweet pic's


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 10, 2011)

DVD-RW drive camo mesh mod


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 10, 2011)

So if I bring this to a LAN, the THRASHER2 will be like...




?


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 13, 2011)

120mm Sniper grills installed


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Installing all the hardware


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Testing for water cooling leaks


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 13, 2011)

TEASER PIC!!!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2011)

one that i dont like with withe plastic is when it goes older it may change from white into litle brown




you need to manage these cables


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 13, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> you need to manage these cables


 Cable management pic's coming


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 14, 2011)

I installed the New Sniper SSD Mod


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats! Impressive attention to details.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2011)

subbed for sure.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great  especially the fans lol.


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 19, 2011)

I would love to say THANKS to Lulu Lin from Coolermaster for sponsoring the 1000w Silent Pro Power Supply and the Sniper Case.






And Thanks to Ranson Koay for sponsoring the sweet Shock Spin Gaming Headset


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have some more Great shots of the Sniper SSD Mod


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 20, 2011)

USS HORNET Ship (GeForce Lan 6)


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is the Sniper Case Mod at GeForce Lan 6 (Seat C23 L33T Section)


----------



## mATrIxLord (Oct 20, 2011)

awesome build... nice pics!!


----------



## THRASHER2 (Oct 29, 2011)

HELL YEAH!!!

I came in second at the Geforce Lan 6 Case mod Contest

Dec. 2011 CPU MAGAZINE ISSUE!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Aardwolfe (Jul 22, 2014)

THRASHER2 said:


> HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> I came in second at the Geforce Lan 6 Case mod Contest
> 
> Dec. 2011 CPU MAGAZINE ISSUE!!!!!



*sorry found late, but who was the first?*


----------

